# UPDATE: Kobe Bryant Fully Cleared for All Basketball Related Activities



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...the wait is _apparently_ over. I just hope Kobe doesn't push himself too hard too fast. 

*http://theleaguenews.com/kobe-bryant-reportedly-cleared-play/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=kobe-bryant-reportedly-cleared-play*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

When I clicked this thread the first thing I thought was "Hey, I bet there's going to be a link to click, isn't there?"


Thanks for not letting me down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



> Dr. Robert Klapper ‏@DrRobertKlapper 9 Oct
> 
> KOBE. Cleared for ALL activities NO restrictions! He has 3 weeks to reboot to game1. The energy IN Staples will light up this city!


For those interested. This doesn't mean he's in basketball shape just yet.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

Great news to hear! I have him coming back mid-November. I hope he takes his time coming back somewhat...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

99% chance he plays the first game.

100% chance he plays in the 3rd game if they lose the first 2.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

I'm not surprised at all and I expected this. He's a world class athlete and has the best dedication possible.

It's always funny to me when people quote average recovery times or talk about their fat ass uncle who had the same injury and it took X months to recover. It's not going to be the same for a world class athlete with the best doctors in the world and the best equipment and the best food.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



Adam said:


> I'm not surprised at all and I expected this. He's a world class athlete and has the best dedication possible.
> 
> It's always funny to me when people quote average recovery times or talk about their fat ass uncle who had the same injury and it took X months to recover. It's not going to be the same for a world class athlete with the best doctors in the world and the best equipment and the best food.


Kobes crazy though. Look at Rose. He could have come back way sooner, but instead took more time coming back than the fat ass uncles of the world would have.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing 8h
> 
> Update to the update: Kobe did not do any on-court work in practice today but did advance to running on the arena concourse level.





> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing 10h
> 
> Kobe: "If today was a playoff or NBA Finals, could I play? Probably."





> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing 10h
> 
> I asked Kobe about Achilles: "I haven't any pain or any soreness whatsoever. It's a flexibility thing and getting the range of motion back."





> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing 11h
> 
> Kobe said he has "done some pretty heavy running on the treadmill over the last few days, more than I've ever done before."


...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

I'm glad Kobe's back. But if you don't think he took something that probably isn't legal you're crazy. We heard the same spiel from Lance Armstrong about how he just had a ton of willpower and heart, which lead to his speedy recovery. It's nonsense. You're talking about shattering the normal timetable by 3-4 months. 

For the record, I don't care. Whatever helps him get back on the court. But let's all be real here.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

Rose healthy, Kobe healthy, Heat goin for 3 peat, Rockets get Howard, Nets with Pierce/Garnett, Doc to Clips, as soon as westbrook is healthy this could be the best year of basketball we've seen in a long long time


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



Hibachi! said:


> I'm glad Kobe's back. But if you don't think he took something that probably isn't legal you're crazy. We heard the same spiel from Lance Armstrong about how he just had a ton of willpower and heart, which lead to his speedy recovery. It's nonsense. You're talking about shattering the normal timetable by 3-4 months.
> 
> For the record, I don't care. Whatever helps him get back on the court. But let's all be real here.


I would be dissapointed if he didn't take something illegal. 

Unless it lead to him getting caught of course. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

I condone steroids in sports to help athletes heal faster


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

He probably took something illegal and I could care less.

And not just because it's Kobe, I would rather LeBron, for instance, take whatever was necessary to come back 100% from a career altering injury. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



Luke said:


> He probably took something illegal and I could care less.
> 
> And not just because it's Kobe, I would rather LeBron, for instance, take whatever was necessary to come back 100% from a career altering injury.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

I bought some Live Strong workout gear on clearance last week. 

Hopefully Lebron gets busted for PEDs so that I can get some Nike + bball shoes for $100. I want some of those bad!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*



> @WojYahooNBA
> After seven months rehabbing a torn Achilles, Kobe Bryant has returned to Lakers practice, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

****ing awesome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Reportedly Cleared for Play*

This current team reminds me of the 94 Lakers. 

Pau is Vlade. 
Hill is Elden Cambell.
Kaman is Sam Bowie.
Johnson is George Lynch.
Nash is James Worthy. 
Young is Nick Van Exel.
Blake is Sedale Threatt. 
Meeks is Peeler.
Henry is Doug Christie.
Farmar is Tony Smith.

And then you have Kobe, which that team didn't have. So maybe good for 45 wins?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe Bryant Has Returned To Practice*

Kobe Bryant has been medically cleared for full basketball activities with no restrictions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES — It’s up to Kobe Bryant now.
> 
> Bryant has full medical clearance, I was told Sunday by someone in a position to have such knowledge—meaning he can do anything and everything without restriction as the recovery from his ruptured left Achilles tendon nears its conclusion.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...w-fully-cleared-for-all-basketball-activities

Let's go!


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good my fantasy team is 0-3 I need Kobe, the old Kobe, last years Kobe, W/e Kobe gets me off this ****ing losing streak


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome news.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I bet he plays Friday.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope so


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I suspect he'll be back within the next two weeks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh37XfEtuKkVy8qkhc


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news. Now we will see just how good (or bad) this team really is.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

I shed a tear when he went down , he's truly an admiration of an athlete , a symbol that kids grow on, can't wait to see him back in action! makes my league pass worth every penny


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh37XfEtuKkVy8qkhc


Awesome video.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh37XfEtuKkVy8qkhc


That was awesome. Damn Kobe was really really really really really good


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

All of the shots of the depressed coaches was awesome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sweeeeeet...


> @KevinDing
> 
> 
> Kobe is playing halfcourt on the starting unit now with media in gym. I'm told he already played full-contact, full-court scrimmaging...
> 12:42 PM - 19 Nov 2013



http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...ontact-full-court-during-practice/2013/11/19/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Inching closer and closer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Many of the the sideline reporters were live tweeting the scrimmage on twitter. They all sounded surprised that Kobe was playing at the level he was playing at. Wouldnt be surprised to see him go on Friday.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome video!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> That was awesome. Damn Kobe was really really really really really good


Best difficult shot maker in NBA history. Which might be both his greatest strength and weakness.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Best difficult shot maker in NBA history. Which might be both his greatest strength and weakness.


Yup, had to remind myself during the video of all the shots he's taken that make me want to pull my hair out


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe Interview
http://www.lakersnation.com/videos-...november-return-digs-at-espn-rank/2013/11/19/


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers about to go from being a 41-41 team to a 50-32.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> Lakers about to go from being a 41-41 team to a 50-32.


Hope your joking


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't see them doing any better than that, so no. It remains to be seen if players like Meeks, Farmar, etc., can thrive with having a lesser role and less shots. Kobe is going to come in and automatically demand 20 shots a night, so those have to come from somewhere.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The problem with Kobe which mostly is not his fault is that almost every Laker after the "Lakers Reloded" (Malone, Payton) season tends to lose focus when Kobe is on the court because he is handling the ball so often, . They start thinking "chances are Im not getting the ball this possession", or at least know their chances to get their shine will be lessened. Since that season he has nobody to rival him in status so he is SUPER Alpha-dog. All of that plus the fact they are in awe and/or fear of Kobe and get caught being starstruck watching him play, or play stiff because they dont want to have any mental mistakes that Kobe will chew into them about.

Kobe has pretty much always reduced synergy on the team but he was so ****ing good the sum was still better. He is the valid argument against synergy..lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Kobe comes in with Magic Bryant mentality from last year during that stretch where he was facilitating. Just cut up defenses with his passing and then go to work when they start trying to stay at home with rest of the team.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> ...plus the fact they are in awe and/or fear of Kobe and get caught being starstruck watching him play...


I think that's partly why Kobe changed strategy midway through last season, when he intentionally passed up his normal shots to hit open teammates. Many of the plays were very awkward looking and clearly forced (by Kobe), but it helped re-focus his team generally. It's a big reason I think he should play PG. He will still handle the ball, but teammates will expect passes, leading to the kind of off-ball movement they have shown so far this season w/out Kobe.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> I don't see them doing any better than that, so no. It remains to be seen if players like Meeks, Farmar, etc., can thrive with having a lesser role and less shots. Kobe is going to come in and automatically demand 20 shots a night, so those have to come from somewhere.


 Agreed. When he returns, the team's chemistry will be disrupted for a few games, maybe longer because of how often he shoots. Hopefully, with the shooters we have, they will take advantage of the double-team that Kobe commands and find a way to get open. Trey City! But that remains to be seen.


----------

